# New member needs advice on home theater



## fe504 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi all , I am a new member and have been learning quite a bit here . 
I am currently building a house and will have a room dedicated to a HT . The room is 12'8" W x 16'2"L with 10' ceiling with 1 window that will have a curtain that can be closed to block out all light.
The guy my contractor is using recommends I get a JVC DLA RS45U projector with a Vutec 
Lectric II 123" screen .
I am asking for any feedback and thoughts . If you all think this will be ideal equipment for the room or maybe have any alternative suggestions I would certainly appreciate any input . Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, welcome to HTS!

I have not had any experience with JVC projectors, but they are well known in the industry for being first rate. Mine is a Sony with a Carada screen.

What color scheme are you considering? Ideally, black out is best for a projector, but is not visually appealing. Do try to avoid light colors at least on the wall - that will reflect light from your screen. Lighter carpet is OK, but I recently replaced mine with a dark gray and it did make a small difference in reflected light.

Also, pay attention to windows - you will need to control light in the HT or your image will be washed out. Look for "black out" curtains. I have black ones that I bought from Amazon that do an amazing job in blocking light.

Keep asking questions - lots of good help here that will offer good advice from our experiences.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not familiar with that screen but the JVC PJ is very nice. Great colors and detail, good black levels, very smooth, almost CRT like picture.


----------



## fe504 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks hjones and Bpape for the advice and you thoughts. The walls will be gold and the one window will be blacked out. I may change my screen to a less expensive 
FAVI 16:9/120-Inch Electric Projector Screen (HD-120) , I have not seen any negative reviews on it and it is $279 on amazon , do you all have any thoughts on this screen?


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

No experience with those screens, but I do have a JVC projector - RS-20, a few years older than the model you're looking at, and I am very happy with it. Accurate colors, nice black levels; one complaint is it is not great with slow pans. The RS-20 is 2D only - I have heard that the newer JVCs that support 3D are not great at 3D compared to competition, so if 3D is a priority, I'd suggest reading up on that projector's 3D performance before buying.


----------

